# Hello from Wales



## cattopia (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi folks,

Just though i'd say hello to everyone and hope you are all well.

Mr real name is Paul and I live with my partner Dawn in South Wales, UK. We have a wonderful companion called Molly who can be quite troublesome but generally pretty good and she is great to have around.

Hope to chat with many of you very soon.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Welcome Paul!
Where in South Wales are you from? My hubby is from South Wales. He and I got married 10 months ago and we live in the USA which is where I am from. Believe it or not..............we were both moderators on a fish forum and that's how we met! After a year of MSN and webcams we met and the rest is history. He had to leave his beloved cat with his relatives and we now have 2 kittens! I have never had cats before and I absolutely adore ours. 
Deb


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul, Dawn and Molly! Just came across her intro, looking forward to reading more from both of you.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome Paul, Dawn and Molly


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Paul. I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Paul, enjoy the forum and look forward to seeing some kitty pics


----------



## Lisa34 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Im new here too.

Im welsh and live in Aberdare but am originally from Newport in Gwent in South Wales.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, post pics when you can! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Lisa, and welcome to you too!


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to CF Paul! Hope you enjoy your time here and see pictures soon!

Hello to you, too, Lisa. Enjoy your stay!


----------

